# Two blind men fighting!,!!



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 22, 2021)

Came across two blind men fighting in tesco car park. 
i happened to shout i'm going for the one with the knife. 
next thing they both ran off!,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## trophywench (Aug 23, 2021)

Glad they weren't in our Tesco carpark - they'd have been run over as 50% of those in there don't even obey the 20mph speed limit let alone allow for people reversing out of the bays.  God help untethered toddlers .....


----------

